# new knife time yaxell gou or miyabi 6000mct



## matthew78 (Jul 20, 2015)

first post on here so hello guys .iv decided its time to upgrade my knifes and finally after a lot of searching come to a decision between thes two knifes.personally im leaning towards the yaxell knifes as i prefer the look of them a bit more and iv red that the miyabi are a bit heavy in the handle ,i like these as im after sg2 steel that should hold a good edge longer . any advice would be welcome and still open to sugestions 
https://www.steamer.co.uk/chopping_...hefs_knives/yaxell_gou_25_5cm_chefs_knife.htm
http://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-miyabi-6000mct-gyutoh-24-cm-34073-241-by-zwilling.htm


----------



## MrOli (Jul 20, 2015)

matthew78 said:


> first post on here so hello guys .iv decided its time to upgrade my knifes and finally after a lot of searching come to a decision between thes two knifes.personally im leaning towards the yaxell knifes as i prefer the look of them a bit more and iv red that the miyabi are a bit heavy in the handle ,i like these as im after sg2 steel that should hold a good edge longer . any advice would be welcome and still open to sugestions
> https://www.steamer.co.uk/chopping_...hefs_knives/yaxell_gou_25_5cm_chefs_knife.htm
> http://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-miyabi-6000mct-gyutoh-24-cm-34073-241-by-zwilling.htm



I bought this very knife from Steamer for my Dad. It is a very good cutter and a real bling piece in a good way, I was impressed with the fit and finish. I lean more towards artisan knifes but it you want a low maintenance good looking knife why not.

Just make sure you are happy with your choice. You can try it in store too, they'll provide you with a board and a few veggies.

For this sort of price (quite a bit less actually) I would recommend the Megumi: https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk/brands/yu-kurosaki/megumi/gyuto-240mm


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 20, 2015)

That's a tough decision. I like the looks of both knives and have experience with the Yaxell. It is a decent knife, especially for the price. I do like SG2 steel quite a bit as well, but the hardness of this knife makes it a little bit fragile and prone to chipping.
I personally prefer the looks/profile of the Miyabi and they have a slightly better reputation than the Yaxell. I do not have any experience with the steel type other than on a Miyabi bread knife(not a good comparison).
Try to take the time to fill out this questionnaire http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12791-The-quot-Which-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2 and maybe we can send some more recommendations your way.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, and welcome to KKF!


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 20, 2015)

MrOli said:


> I bought this very knife from Steamer for my Dad. It is a very good cutter and a real bling piece in a good way, I was impressed with the fit and finish. I lean more towards artisan knifes but it you want a low maintenance good looking knife why not.
> 
> Just make sure you are happy with your choice. You can try it in store too, they'll provide you with a board and a few veggies.
> 
> For this sort of price (quite a bit less actually) I would recommend the Megumi: https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk/brands/yu-kurosaki/megumi/gyuto-240mm



good to hear steamer will allow you to try them in store.i have one town but couldnt recal seeing them in there the last time i was in there a few weeks back ,ill have to pop in and ask.really like the megumi but im not a big fan of the j style handles ,mainly why iv split between my two choice at the moment ,as they are similler to the handles of my currant knifes but just a big up grade in steel quality and craftsmanship.
most of my work with the new knifes will be more veg and fruit bassed with some meats work but nothing that will envolve much in the way of bones and any work of that kind i shall use one of my x50 knifes that will be replaced by the new knifes .


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 20, 2015)

thanks for the welcome nyfnerd 
im leaning towards the yaxell at the moment as i just prefer the overal design.both are pretty similar for steel and rc but iv red that the miyabi is balanced towards the heel which puts me of a little .also quite like the pro j knifes too .a bit easyier on the wallet for price but just not sure what kind of edge ill get on them with the steel type used .again you can see were im leaning to for handle type 
http://www.bestknives.co.uk/8-seki-kanetsugu-pro-j-gyuto-knife-230mm-ice-hardened-steel.html


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 20, 2015)

LOCATION
What country are you in? england



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
chefs,petty,slicer
Are you right or left handed?
right
Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
western more so than j
What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
for chefs knife 200-250mm
Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
idealy yes 
What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
£300


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
professional
What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
sliceing,chopping,mincing,slicing meat some poultry work
What knife, if any, are you replacing?
x50 steel knifes
Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
pinch grip

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
chopping and rocking 

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified 
below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
take a good sharp edge that will also stand up and hold its edge in medium to heavy use 

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
not to fussed,do like damascus though,handle ideally not wood as easyier to keep clean in kitchen

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
like a lightish knife .with a good balance were handle meets blade

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
like my chef knife to be a good push cutting knife ,fairly easy to sharpen but not to bothered if it takes a little time 

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
would like as good as possable edge retention but somthing that im not having to hone all the time like with my currant knifes 


KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
synthetic

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
yes

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)
i already do .i have a edge pro system for working old knifes back for genral use for the guys in the kitchen that work for me 
and 1000 3000 and 8000 grit wet stones, leather strope for my own knifes 

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS


----------



## j22582536 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have both gou and 6000mct. Both of them are great knives, but I prefer gou over 6000mct. The cutting performance are pretty much the same, 6000mct have better handle, however the in-hand feeling and the overall finishing on the blade is not as good as gou. Just my opinion by the way.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 21, 2015)

Welcome To THE forums! You better take your feet in your hands and run as fast as you can while YOU still can...

When I came here I was eyeing the Yaxell Gou too. Man, I am glad I came here before I bought it!!! It sure IS a good knife but I prefer Artisan knives too, wa or Western doesn't matter but FOR ME there are knives out there which attracted me more! But hey, what do I know? What I like others don't like maybe!? Enjoy the decision making and then using your knife!


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 21, 2015)

daddy yo yo said:


> Welcome To THE forums! You better take your feet in your hands and run as fast as you can while YOU still can...
> 
> When I came here I was eyeing the Yaxell Gou too. Man, I am glad I came here before I bought it!!! It sure IS a good knife but I prefer Artisan knives too, wa or Western doesn't matter but FOR ME there are knives out there which attracted me more! But hey, what do I know? What I like others don't like maybe!? Enjoy the decision making and then using your knife!


thanks for posting ,so what knife did you end up going with if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 21, 2015)

MrOli said:


> I bought this very knife from Steamer for my Dad. It is a very good cutter and a real bling piece in a good way, I was impressed with the fit and finish. I lean more towards artisan knifes but it you want a low maintenance good looking knife why not.
> 
> Just make sure you are happy with your choice. You can try it in store too, they'll provide you with a board and a few veggies.
> 
> For this sort of price (quite a bit less actually) I would recommend the Megumi: https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk/brands/yu-kurosaki/megumi/gyuto-240mm



quite like thes also 
https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk/brands/masakage/yuki/gyuto-95-240mm
also what are the kifes in your profile pic mroli ? they look very nice


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 21, 2015)

terayasu fujiwara are the knives in his profile pic


----------



## MrOli (Jul 21, 2015)

matthew78 said:


> quite like thes also
> https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk/brands/masakage/yuki/gyuto-95-240mm
> also what are the kifes in your profile pic mroli ? they look very nice



Teruyasu Fujiwara, Maboroshi No Meito series with finger rest.

After my numerous purchases these are still my go to knives but beware as the magic is in the blade, Mr Fujiwara's handles and finish are best described as rustic! They are available in the UK through he Chopping Block Co although I bought mine directly from the maker.


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 21, 2015)

MrOli said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara, Maboroshi No Meito series with finger rest.
> 
> After my numerous purchases these are still my go to knives but beware as the magic is in the blade, Mr Fujiwara's handles and finish are best described as rustic! They are available in the UK through he Chopping Block Co although I bought mine directly from the maker.



wow ,i really like the look of them ,i wasnt really looking at carbon steel but think these really do look nice .what is the white 1 steel like for maintenance ? i belive there a little more high maintenance than the blue steel ?
think these may have muddied the water of my choice a little more :biggrin: certainly not cheap but really want to spend on some knifes that will last and not disappoint me .what is the the balance like on them if you dont mind all the questions .i really like a knife that balances over the center ,they look like they will be comftable over long periods of use with the finger grip hold too with the finger rests


----------



## MrOli (Jul 22, 2015)

matthew78 said:


> wow ,i really like the look of them ,i wasnt really looking at carbon steel but think these really do look nice .what is the white 1 steel like for maintenance ? i belive there a little more high maintenance than the blue steel ?
> think these may have muddied the water of my choice a little more :biggrin: certainly not cheap but really want to spend on some knifes that will last and not disappoint me .what is the the balance like on them if you dont mind all the questions .i really like a knife that balances over the center ,they look like they will be comftable over long periods of use with the finger grip hold too with the finger rests



They are very easy to maintain. Only the edge is carbon, the cladding is stainless so you just need to wash immediately after cutting and dry. The edge will take a patina creating a contrast with the cladding.

Between white and blue the differences are minimal, I have not noticed much difference with my blue knives.

Balance wise the point is near the pinch grip. They are a bit pricey but you can save a lot by buying direct, the main problem being the huge price jump between the 210 and 240 gyuto...that is why I went for the 210 and bought a 240 from another maker with a very similar design:

http://www.magma-tools.de/Director?page=nextpage Yoshikane SKD.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Matthew

I live in England too )south east) and bought my first J knives from Steamer Trading. I have had the Yaxell (I have it to my brother in the end) and personally think it has odd geometry and is way overpriced for what it is, and little different to the various Shun and Kasumi lines that Steamer Trading also sell. Since those early days I have learned a great deal and would probably suggest you skip the relatively mass produced quasi upper end knives stage. 

AJ


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 22, 2015)

MrOli said:


> They are very easy to maintain. Only the edge is carbon, the cladding is stainless so you just need to wash immediately after cutting and dry. The edge will take a patina creating a contrast with the cladding.
> 
> Between white and blue the differences are minimal, I have not noticed much difference with my blue knives.
> 
> ...


great thank you for your help .so how would i go about buying direct to save my pennies ? is there a big wait for shipping ?


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 22, 2015)

Adrian said:


> Hi Matthew
> 
> I live in England too )south east) and bought my first J knives from Steamer Trading. I have had the Yaxell (I have it to my brother in the end) and personally think it has odd geometry and is way overpriced for what it is, and little different to the various Shun and Kasumi lines that Steamer Trading also sell. Since those early days I have learned a great deal and would probably suggest you skip the relatively mass produced quasi upper end knives stage.
> 
> AJ



thanks for the help adrian.im also south east (eastbourne) did take a quick look at the yaxells today on my way to work ,first impressions were they were nice knifes but just didnt feel quite right and a lot of money to spend on a mistake ..really starting to lean towards the Teruyasu Fujiwara, Maboroshi No Meito knifes now.almost ended up arguing with the manger in steamer as we were talking about sharpening and she told me i would have to sharpen the knifes once a week as thats what they had been taught in training.i said i thought that seemed a bit over the top for the steel used and how long it should hold its edge but she insisted they should be sharpened once weekly


----------



## Adrian (Jul 22, 2015)

Matthew

Don't pay any attention to what the shop manager said. They sell all kinds of kitchnwares and have insignificant expertise. How frequently a knife should be sharpened is obviously dependent on the amount of use and what board it is used on, as well as the steel and the style of sharpening. It is a futile argument. 

Spend some time perusing this site before making a choice. Though I am London based, I have a house in Kent, so not so far from Eastbourne. PM me if you want to have a chat. 

In your shoes I would either wait for a good WTS on this site or import directly from Japan. Your budget will allow you to find a very good general purpose knife. 

Adrian


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 22, 2015)

Adrian said:


> Matthew
> 
> Don't pay any attention to what the shop manager said. They sell all kinds of kitchnwares and have insignificant expertise. How frequently a knife should be sharpened is obviously dependent on the amount of use and what board it is used on, as well as the steel and the style of sharpening. It is a futile argument.
> 
> ...



yes the moment im thinking importing direct could be the best choice.im going to be looking to purchase a few knifes as i want to pretty much replace my currant set as a new job has allowed me a little more financial freedom to get some nice knifes .big thank you for the offer of help too .yup the store manager was just regugating the basics of what they had been taught but did get quite defensive when i questioned her advice .


----------



## MrOli (Jul 23, 2015)

matthew78 said:


> great thank you for your help .so how would i go about buying direct to save my pennies ? is there a big wait for shipping ?



4-6 weeks typically, the site is Teruyasu.net 

Don't forget to factor the import duty, VAT and clearance fee...around 25% + £15


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 23, 2015)

matthew78 said:


> thanks for posting ,so what knife did you end up going with if you dont mind me asking ?


i don't mind your asking, but the question should have been: what *KNIVES *did you end up with? :wink:

my first was a hattori fh, btw... since then, i've digged deeper into the knife-universe. the force has drawn me on the dark side! :spiteful:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a Yaxell Ran Santoku at home and fingered a 240 gyuto in a store for a while. Bear in mind that the massive micarta handle makes these knives rather handle heavy. This isn't necessarily bad, it simply depends on your preferences! The Ran santoku is my go-to knife for tough abuse or also for use on the wrong boards...

As you asked, I have bought several knives since my first J knife experience: DT, Shig, Marko, Hattori, Misono, Kochi, Zwilling Kramer, Akifusa, Masamoto, Hiromoto, ...


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 24, 2015)

daddy yo yo said:


> I have a Yaxell Ran Santoku at home and fingered a 240 gyuto in a store for a while. Bear in mind that the massive micarta handle makes these knives rather handle heavy. This isn't necessarily bad, it simply depends on your preferences! The Ran santoku is my go-to knife for tough abuse or also for use on the wrong boards...
> 
> As you asked, I have bought several knives since my first J knife experience: DT, Shig, Marko, Hattori, Misono, Kochi, Zwilling Kramer, Akifusa, Masamoto, Hiromoto, ...



hi and thanks for your replys .i did pop into store the other day and had a play with the gou ,must say it was very well centered with its balance.im still reaslly not sure what im going to do at the moment .i really do prefer the german style handle over the j handles as i find them far more comftable to work with


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 29, 2015)

well in the end this is what i went for ,four new knife ,a variety of steels to see what i prefer ,also western and j style handles to see what i feel comftable with ,i will then buy a few more new knife once im happy with a certain knife style ,,what are your thoughts guys ?
https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk/brands/kotetsu/iron-clad/petty-150mm#addToBasket
http://www.hocho-knife.com/sakai-ta...scus-hammered-tsuchime-vegetable-knife-160mm/
http://www.hocho-knife.com/sakai-ta...mascus-hammered-tsuchime-santoku-knife-180mm/
http://www.howtoresolved.com/public...D3sEm0/konosuke-ginsan-gyuto-210mm-quick-look


----------



## MrOli (Jul 31, 2015)

Good start! Did you source the Konosuke from the UK/EU?


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 31, 2015)

MrOli said:


> Good start! Did you source the Konosuke from the UK/EU?



bought the konosuke from the us from chef knifes to go .really like the shape of the knife just not sure about the steel type but intresting to see how it performs .my favorite is the ironclad from cutting edge .it has the sg2/r2 steel i was intrested in and really like the j handle and shape.not bad considering i really wasnt intrested in j style handles at the start ..question is should i go with the factory edge ootb or should i put them straight on the stones and sharpen them myself ? i notice that a lot seem to reprofile straight from the box ?


----------



## MrOli (Jul 31, 2015)

Up to you really, I always use the ootb edge before putting them on the stones. I rarely thin the knives, the only exceptions being Shigefusa and Takeda.


----------



## matthew78 (Jul 31, 2015)

MrOli said:


> Up to you really, I always use the ootb edge before putting them on the stones. I rarely thin the knives, the only exceptions being Shigefusa and Takeda.



so what are the resaons with the shigfuse and takeda mate ? im a long time chef but only just starting to get in to the quality knife area of the job/hobby


----------



## MrOli (Aug 1, 2015)

matthew78 said:


> so what are the resaons with the shigfuse and takeda mate ? im a long time chef but only just starting to get in to the quality knife area of the job/hobby



The Shig was just too thick, the Takeda was very thin but the arrow head edge bothered me. They are now good both with cutting performance and edge retention...although I notice the Takeda always needs to move to show its true cutting ability. I am now waiting for a custom made Heiji to be delivered this week, it should be quite thick.

Still not convinced about Shigefusa so I'll be probably be moving it.


----------



## masterchef (Dec 24, 2015)

this is some helpfull videos hope it will be good for you


----------



## Matthew Dodge (Apr 4, 2021)

I have the yaxell it is a great knife. I use it every single day. I do not own a miyabi but it is apparently sharper. The angle is like 9-11 degrees. Yaxell is 12 but it is also cheaper than the miyabi and a better steel for keeping that edge.


----------



## DrEriksson (Apr 4, 2021)

Matthew Dodge said:


> I have the yaxell it is a great knife. I use it every single day. I do not own a miyabi but it is apparently sharper. The angle is like 9-11 degrees. Yaxell is 12 but it is also cheaper than the miyabi and a better steel for keeping that edge.


Hopefully they’ve already made a decision. Five years should be enough time to think about it.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 4, 2021)

DrEriksson said:


> Hopefully they’ve already made a decision. Five years should be enough time to think about it.


Different Matthew.


----------



## DrEriksson (Apr 4, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Different Matthew.


Yea. Hence me making the joke that they (OP) hopefully picked a knife by now.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 5, 2021)

A little late joining the party. A few observations, though. 
As you're working with synthetic boards, this is to be considered when choosing the steel. The edge will suffer quite a bit. Had the best results so far with Aogami Super amongst the carbons, and R2/SG-2 as stainless. A lot will depend on the quality of the Heat Treatment. Mass production and optimal HT rarely go together. 
I should add that much of the edge retention will depend on full deburring, which isn't that simple with R2/SG-2 as far as I've seen. I had the best results on synthetic boards with these: very hard, but no trace of brittleness, thin behind the edge allowing a conservative angles on the very edge without loss of performance. JCK Natures Deep Impact Series Gyuto (180mm to 240mm, 3 sizes)
The Ryusen Blazen SG-2 were another option, but as said, its sharpening isn't that simple, I'm afraid. 
I hope you won't use the Edge Pro with a good Japanese knife. They are poor at thinning, and ignore their asymmetric geometry — even if vendors claim they aren't asymmetric. Never seen so far a truly symmetric Japanese knife, excepted with lasers. In the end you get very nice edges and poor cutters. Free hand sharpening allows to follow a blade's geometry. 





Asymmetry The REAL DEAL


When we venture into using Japanese kitchen knives we often find that we’re interested in sharpening our own knives and begin searching for information on this subject. This leads us to research waterstones, sharpening techniques, and the subject of blade asymmetry inevitably comes up...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com









A Basic Explanation of Asymmetry


A Basic Explanation of Asymmetry Way back when I began sharpening I remember reading through many forum threads about asymmetry in double bevel knives and having no idea what was going on. All this talk about 70/30 and 80/20, "You should be doing this and shouldn't do that", but no real...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Matthew Dodge (Apr 5, 2021)

I realize the post is from 2015 but it is a comparison of two brands frequently asked about so I didn't see the harm in adding info on it incase anyone else should wonder the same thing. I see yaxell vs miyabi vs shun questions all the time. I don't see why someone else wouldn't use this thread to make there choice in today's market.


----------



## DrEriksson (Apr 5, 2021)

Matthew Dodge said:


> I realize the post is from 2015 but it is a comparison of two brands frequently asked about so I didn't see the harm in adding info on it incase anyone else should wonder the same thing. I see yaxell vs miyabi vs shun questions all the time. I don't see why someone else wouldn't use this thread to make there choice in today's market.


Might be worth pointing out that it’s the same steel in both knives (SG2). Moreover, I don’t think that it’s possible to say what’s sharper by only looking at the angle of the edge.


----------



## Matthew Dodge (Apr 5, 2021)

Pretty sure that particular miyabi is not sg2 it is Mc 63. Think the Birchwood and the black are the only miyabi knives that use sg2


----------



## birdsfan (Apr 5, 2021)

The black actually uses MC66 which most assume is ZDP-189


----------



## DrEriksson (Apr 5, 2021)

Matthew Dodge said:


> Pretty sure that particular miyabi is not sg2 it is Mc 63. Think the Birchwood and the black are the only miyabi knives that use sg2


OP compared these knives because both are SG2. Feel free to google. MC63 means micro carbide at HRc 63. No clue why Miyabi chose to mark the blade with that info. SG2 is used by Miyabi in 6000MCT and 5000MCD.

As @birdsfan wrote, 5000MCD 67 or black (depending on where you read) uses ZDP-189. So did the now discontinued 7000MCD.

And only looking at the angle of the edge is most likely not sufficient to determine which is the sharper knife.


----------



## tostadas (Apr 5, 2021)

DrEriksson said:


> Moreover, I don’t think that it’s possible to say what’s sharper by only looking at the angle of the edge.





DrEriksson said:


> And only looking at the angle of the edge is most likely not sufficient to determine which is the sharper knife.



This


----------



## Matthew Dodge (Apr 5, 2021)

tostadas said:


> This





DrEriksson said:


> OP compared these knives because both are SG2. Feel free to google. MC63 means micro carbide at HRc 63. No clue why Miyabi chose to mark the blade with that info. SG2 is used by Miyabi in 6000MCT and 5000MCD.
> 
> As @birdsfan wrote, 5000MCD 67 or black (depending on where you read) uses ZDP-189. So did the now discontinued 7000MCD.
> 
> And only looking at the angle of the edge is most likely not sufficient to determine which is the sharper knife.


I see. I always thought it was renamed so as it could be altered without then falsely claiming it was sg2 I see now that is incorrect. And regarding angel as it has been pointed out. I understand angle is not the only factor but it is a factor. Now I am not a knife maker and do not know every finer points of knife making but would angel and convex and polish not be what it came down to before use. And other factors such as steel quality and heat treatment be factors in how long that edge lasted if even at all?


----------



## jsph (Apr 5, 2021)

matthew dodge:
[crumbs! dr eriksson beat me to it:] "mc63" ("micro carbide at 63 hrc") is zwilling code for sg2/r2. so, same steel as the birchwood. not the same steel as the miyabi black, however; that's zdp-189.

benuser:
dead thread or not, your comments / observations / advice here in general and re: sg2 in particular are excellent and very much appreciated. also appreciate the comment re aogami/blue super. thank you so much.


----------

